# top tube ding protector things...



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm sure someone knows what i'm talking about, it's usually a little rubber piece that slides on the top tube so if your handle bars swing around and makes contact it won't ding.

what are those things called and where can i find some premade ones? (tape's not cutting it)

thx.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

The only premade tt protector I know of is the Kashimax... available at Business Cycles, a little $$ though. 

The best home made solution is to combine materials. When I had some Nitto steel bars I used a three layer approach. First lay down some electrical tape on the frame to protect the paint (wash and wax first so it removes easy). Then wrap part of an old tube and a layer of bar tape over that. Then cover with electrical tape and you shouldn't have any more problems.


----------



## Bikehigh (Aug 2, 2004)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=top+tube+protector


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

yeotch. $40...hmmm...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

wchane said:


> i'm sure someone knows what i'm talking about, it's usually a little rubber piece that slides on the top tube so if your handle bars swing around and makes contact it won't ding.
> 
> what are those things called and where can i find some premade ones? (tape's not cutting it)
> 
> thx.


Get a piece of clear plastic tubing the right size from the hardware store. Cut off a piece about 2" long, neatly bevel the edges and cut it length-ways to fit over the top tube. You can see it over the 'B' in the pic below. - TF


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

asterisk said:


> The only premade tt protector I know of is the Kashimax... available at Business Cycles, a little $$ though.
> 
> The best home made solution is to combine materials. When I had some Nitto steel bars I used a three layer approach. First lay down some electrical tape on the frame to protect the paint (wash and wax first so it removes easy). Then wrap part of an old tube and a layer of bar tape over that. Then cover with electrical tape and you shouldn't have any more problems.



Vanilla makes a great looking one that's only availible on their custom frames. It's a rolled piece of stainless steel with a "v" cutout.....

I agree with asterisk, Kashimax is the only commercially availible one and it's big bucks..

I haven't decided what I'm going to use for my Panasonic. I'm going to mess around with some shim metal and plastic tubing this weekend


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

leather anyone?
http://www.velo-orange.com/toptupr.html


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm confused. Why would you need one of you have bar tape?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Pablo said:


> I'm confused. Why would you need one of you have bar tape?


You don't. Most track bikes only have grips on the drops so they need them but if the bar is wrapped all the way, it really isn't needed. If you crash hard, the top tube will probably dent regardless..

I just read an article about Keirin bikes. Most Keirin racers don't use a protector because rules dictate that frames can no longer be used if you crash in a race. How would you like to spend your own money on a frame(as Keirin racers are required to do), only to crash in the first race. It would suck to replace your frame everytime you crashed...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That would suck. Luckily, it supplies the market with kerin frames. Every cloud has a silver lining for someone else.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> You don't. Most track bikes only have grips on the drops so they need them but if the bar is wrapped all the way, it really isn't needed. If you crash hard, the top tube will probably dent regardless..
> 
> I just read an article about Keirin bikes. Most Keirin racers don't use a protector because rules dictate that frames can no longer be used if you crash in a race. How would you like to spend your own money on a frame(as Keirin racers are required to do), only to crash in the first race. It would suck to replace your frame everytime you crashed...



crashing it is one thing, but why wouldn't you use one if you wanted to keep your bike nice? bars can flip around so easily and go ding... unless, of course, you know you will eventually crash and have to get a new one anyway. I guess those things are left for all the other track disciplines.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm liking the pvc tube idea... going to give this a shot first. thanks!


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

O.K., now I want one.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

You can also get them from r.e. load bags. Nice and custom made for $15.

https://reloadbags.com/bags/list.php?t=accessories


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*commercially available....*

i saw a bontrager faux carbon top tube protector for sale at two different shops. it may not work on steel, especailly skinny steel. i didn't look that closely.


----------



## norskagent (Sep 28, 2005)

I took about 12' of colorful ~2mm spectra (climbing accessory cord) and tightly wrapped it on my top tube, you can hide the ends via boyscout lashing merit badge technique. It ends up about 4" long on the top tube.


----------



## ILikeShiny (Feb 23, 2005)

*Hey, sew yer own!*

<center>
<img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/skyluvkelly/feb07028.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/skyluvkelly/feb07026.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
</center>

Or, get one bmx pad NOS from ebay.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Pipe insulation would offer good protection. It costs $1 for 1000 feet of the stuff.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

A thing of note with the Reload pads (and other indie bag makers) check to make sure they will be wide enough to fit your top tube. Most were designed to fit older standard skinny steel top tubes and may not fit on newer oversized steel or aluminum tubes. I won a Reload and it barely fits the oversized steel tt on my BareKnuckle... some of the velco shows. Not a huge deal but something to keep in mind if you order one. You can request them to make them a little wider if you email ahead of your order.


----------



## sheriff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Vanilla does sell the top tube protector, or at least they did about a year ago. I called 'em up, Sacha White himself answered the phone, and I ordered one. It ran $50 with shipping, and looks a helluva lot better than the Kashimax.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

sheriff1 said:


> Vanilla does sell the top tube protector


Photo? Are you talking about the stainless sleeve? I thought those were installed during the build process?


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

A couple layers of _Tressostar _cloth bar tape. Clean, classic, works, cheap, easy, looks fine... Your lbs will probably give you a foot of it (All bike mechanics worth their salt have a couple rolls on a peg board hook above their work bench).


----------



## sheriff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

That's the one. I supplied the OD of my top tube. The guy I spoke with when I actually ordered the TT protector said they cut a piece of tubing in half, size it to fit your TT diameter, cut out the logo and polish it up for you. It attaches with some pretty heavy duty adhesive. When mine arrived I cleaned the TT, peeled off the backing and stuck it on. 
Here's a pic, though the quality is not so hot.


----------

